
Amazon sues 1,114 reviewers, some selling reviews for $5 - superchink
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/amazon-sues-1114-reviewers-some-selling-reviews-for-5/
======
pseingatl
How are these different paid reviews different from say, Kirkus or any
newspaper that pays freelancers for book reviews? The fact of posting a paid
review on Amazon's site? All the reviews in the New York Times Book Review are
paid reviews--they're just not paid for by the publisher. But if the issue is
that some payors (media) are OK and others (publishers) are not, this is
certainly not clear from Amazon's TOS.

